

Wal-Mart Cuts Workers’ Hours After Pay Raise Boosts Costs - randomname2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-31/wal-mart-cuts-some-workers-hours-after-pay-raise-boosts-costs

======
bobajeff
There should be a law that says if you do this you must give the workers more
flexibility in work hours/shifts.

Like letting people pick days they will work. So that they have a better
chance to supplement income with other jobs without bending over backwards
working crazy times of the night so as not to conflict with their other job.

